# Corpsify Boris?



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I think I need to corpsify my new Boris. It's going on top of a Harry the Hitcher type prop reworked as a greeter. Mine will be named "Grody the Greeter". As the name implies, I want him to look, well, grody.

I have a great mask that I'd love to attach around the skull, but I'm worried about putting too much weight on the servo for the jaw. So I thought I'd just corpsify him. Anyone done this to a Boris already? Suggestions?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think it depends on how heavy the mask is and how the mouth is cut for it.

I remember reading somewhere that one way they got around this was to cut the jaw off of the mask and attach it separately....was that the doc? hmmmmm....hold on....

Nope, that was DeathLord http://www.deathlord.net/LaceratedLarry/lacer.htm


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm currently working on two Borii, adding mache and latex to make them into witches. So far no problems, but I'm just getting started on the lower jaw work. The white glue/water/napkin mache sticks to Boris very well. I plan to use as much air as possible (wadded up paper towels with overlays) in the chin and jaw modifications to minimize the weight - I'm also concerned with how much the jaw motors can handle.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I suppose an experiment could be rigged up easy enough. slowly add weight to the jaw until too much weight. That would say how much stuff can be safely added to it.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

You guys are overachievers. I just put some glasses on my Boris and called it a day...


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

That's one of the funniest things I've seen in a long time. LMAO!

I think you should submit that to be the official Hauntforum Mascot!

It's Brainy Boris!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmmmmm... Submit that to the $20 prop next time?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You could also forego the corpsifying on the lower jaw and use paint to mimic the 3D effect. Or use very minimal thin corpsing and then use the paint to accentuate it. Let colors do the job; it's like stage makeup -- from a distance, under controlled lighting, colors can do a great job of faking physical structure.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

BoysinBoo said:


> It's Brainy Boris!


This year my Internet controlled Boris gets upgraded with some spectacles and a proper name.










(Sorry everybody, this thread hijack officially ends... HERE.)


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

> from a distance, under controlled lighting, colors can do a great job of faking physical structure.


Unfortunately, in order to do his job, Grody has to be right down at sidewalk level. I't gotta be perfect for this one. But thanks for the reminder about stage type makeup.

I forget that most of the time we're not building a #$?*!! piano. Most of the time good enough is good enough. My father reminds me frequently.

A good example of good enough paint is my Bozo spider for the $20 prop. It's only seen under blacklight, and for a very brief time. Grody is a whole different story.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

It just occurred to me that the Boris jaw action works like this - the motor is pulling the jaw down against the tension spring. The load on the motor won't change, but the jaw may not recover as quickly with a lot of weight on it. Looks like we can get away with quite a bit of corpsification.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Also keep in mind...corpses don't all rot the same, and there are no set instructions for which part of the flesh the worms eat first. So Grody doesn't necessarily need to have too much gore hanging off of his jaw to look real and disgusting. What I've found from corpsing is that the less time you spend trying to make it look "perfect", the more real it looks!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

For a look at what rots first, there's always www.rotten.com. Warning: disgusting images...


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Now I have an urge to go to Six Flags...



marcus132 said:


> You guys are overachievers. I just put some glasses on my Boris and called it a day...


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Bob Andrews said:


> Now I have an urge to go to Six Flags...


LOL! Awesome. :jol:


----------

